# anybody out there?



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

is it just me or does the SC forum seem dead these days?


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

oh what am I chopped liver?


----------



## mrb1268 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello to ya Cutbait91 & Surfmom.


----------



## Garth? (Mar 9, 2014)

I just assumed that once the season started that the posts would increase.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yup, the people that always bitch and moan run off the people who actually contribute. Internet egos are a sad thing.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

mrb1268 said:


> Hello to ya Cutbait91 & Surfmom.


 hiya mrb!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

cutbait91 said:


> is it just me or does the SC forum seem dead these days?


 lol noticed you posted before my post not after and ya know Im teasing anyway right?


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Yep, kind of dead around here. Kind of like the fishing. It'll heat up though as the water does.

Ready to get down there and chase a few fishies!


----------



## Tim Brown (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm always here lurking, just dreaming while at work and hoping someone posts some good pics since I can't be there. Please keep posting even if nobody responds, I'm sure there are others like me who are regular readers. Thanks cutbait (and surfmom).


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Tim Brown said:


> I'm always here lurking, just dreaming while at work and hoping someone posts some good pics since I can't be there. Please keep posting even if nobody responds, I'm sure there are others like me who are regular readers. Thanks cutbait (and surfmom).


The season hopefully will be here soon, whitings gettin bigger, few small flounder. I'll be posting pics from my surf fishin & the pier...well hopefully. This will be my summer to fish as much as I work. Surfmom & cutbait & I hopefully will get together sometime as well as other locals I'll be in touch with. Hopefully soon there will be "somebudy" out there! K. Keep lurking


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

I am still around too. I dust off the rods and put new line on em. I will be back out this week and from here on out. Tight lines y'all


----------



## smchan (Mar 30, 2013)

Fishing on Springmaid all day today. Plenty of small whiting, a few skates, and a small flounder (caught of a fish finder rig with a live mud minnow under the pier).


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I just wish most reports weren't for some crappy resort tourist trap pier.... oh wait.... sheeeeeettt... I do those


----------



## Garth? (Mar 9, 2014)

I went a fished at springmaid from 2-5 and didn't do a whole lot. I did see some people catching small whiting and a few sharks. Talked to a guy at the end of the pier and he said he caught a few sting rays. Gonna try again in a couple of weeks.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Garth? said:


> I went a fished at springmaid from 2-5 and didn't do a whole lot. I did see some people catching small whiting and a few sharks. Talked to a guy at the end of the pier and he said he caught a few sting rays. Gonna try again in a couple of weeks.


I fished in the AM from 7 to 12. Watched Evelyn catch little whiting 2 or 3 at a time. She caught well over 30 herself before 11.

Me and my sister caught upwards of 30 between us on shrimp and fishbites. Few near 10 inches but did see some nicer ones near 12 to 14. Not constant but a bite every few minutes between our four rods
Croakers, Carolina hake, dogfish and rays are around too.

Hope to see y'all out there


----------



## Garth? (Mar 9, 2014)

Guess i chose to go at the wrong time. I'll try again.


----------



## smchan (Mar 30, 2013)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> I just wish most reports weren't for some crappy resort tourist trap pier.... oh wait.... sheeeeeettt... I do those


Heh! This was my first visit to Springmaid and I was thinking how much I liked it. Normally I go to Apache or MBSP. Apache is fun but seems a little "crusty". The staff at Springmaid were very nice - especially the waitress at the grill. She was probably half my age and called me "sweetie pie". I usually only get that from ladies twice my age at Waffle House. 

MBSP is my favorite because it seems more family friendly - but Springmaid is a very close 2nd in my book. My boys and I had a great day fishing today.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Garth? said:


> Guess i chose to go at the wrong time. I'll try again.


Could have easily been the other way, happens all the time. "Should have been here earlier" or you catch all you can after most leave. They are fish that swim where they want. Mornings and Evenings are pretty good though for fishing, mid day gets noticeably slower some days especially for spanish macks

But most locals like fishing from 6 to 11 or 12, but ill stay all day if I can. Get your hours in anyway you can!


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Should also add tides make a difference into fish moving and biting.
Incoming is my favorite tide to fish(which was 6 to 12 today), outgoing I run outta water to fast 


Smchan I was the guy with the camo Penn visor fishing the shelter. My opinion is all the piers are good and you can catch fish on any of them. Some are better then others for certain things, like king fishing at Apache or MBSP, CG, and all have regulars that are good fishermen and after you get to know them will look out for you.

In the spring and fall spanish run there can 30 or 40 people I know by name or face from all kinds of places to talk to and give me a king bait. The fellowship is what keeps me on the pier I fish. They might see me a weekend a year but still remember my name or face because I was helpful or funny looking


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

smchan said:


> Fishing on Springmaid all day today. Plenty of small whiting, a few skates, and a small flounder (caught of a fish finder rig with a live mud minnow under the pier).


Glad you had a good time, intro yourself to me, I prob already know you or have seen you. Glad to meet Garth today also. K


----------

